# 3.7v lamp for E2E & E2D



## AtomSphere (Nov 29, 2004)

wouldn't it be gre8 if pila came out with an 3.7v lamp for e2e series? everyone can use pila rechargeables in it while keeping the original brezel! 
i understand there are adapters for e2e series to use a p60 lamp.. but it'll spoil the looks...


----------



## turbodog (Nov 29, 2004)

chop made an adapter that I'm using to run a stinger/strion bulb in my e2e and it works great


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 29, 2004)

but u using rechargeables with it?


----------



## Topper (Nov 29, 2004)

Seems like awhile back someone (TIN??maybe) was turning down a P61 to fit the E2E? If so then perhaps someone could turn down the Pila 3.7 to fit I am just guessing.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## turbodog (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes I am using rechargeables with it. I can't tell it from a regular e2e beam.

In my opion, it would be a huge waste of time to turn down a pila lamp. The lamp is as expensive as a surefire lamp, and then you've got to go through the trouble of turning it down.

The adapter can be made fairly easily and it's a permanent solution. You could even run 2 r123 cells and an appropriate bulb. Carley has a wide selection that fit the standard stinger/strion socket.

Here is the adapter with a strion bulb in it.







Plug and play easy.

Great beam.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 29, 2004)

that a 3.7v lamp u got there turbodog?


----------



## RH (Nov 29, 2004)

Do you know if Chop is making these for sale?


----------



## turbodog (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*

Here is the adapter with a strion bulb in it.



[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe a strion??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

Streamlight's strion is a li-ion powered light that uses a 3.7v bulb. The stinger bulb will also work, but is slightly yellow.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*RH said:*
Do you know if Chop is making these for sale? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think he stocks them, but I am guessing that he would make some.


----------



## TonyBPD (Nov 29, 2004)

I would definitely be in for one of those.


----------



## Chop (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey guys,

The Pila LA can't be turned down. It's all one unit, unlike the P60/61 LA, wherein the reflector portion can be removed leaving an MN03 type base.

The adapter was kind of easy to make. I used a burned out MN LA, drilled out the center portion and epoxied a bi-pin socket in the center of it. IIRC, CM had to help me out with the contacts because you can't solder to them, not easily anyway. We use copper tape to solder to. After all of the experimenting, I'd imagine that one could be assembled in about an hour.

PLEASE don't ask me to do it. My plate is already full with KL mods and Aleph builds.

This is just a suggestion, but I sent the "pill" to turbodog to see if he could do anything with it, with one of the current bulbs that was out. There just wasn't a good bulb out that could be readily had and I wan't doing business with Carley back then. Perhaps Turbodog could take better pics of the "pill" from all angles to give you guys a better "road map" to making your own. Although I have a better equipped shop than most, I didn't use any specialized tooling to make the "pill." It can be made with pretty common tools.

Good luck guys.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 30, 2004)

The stinger bulb works well, but the strion is a whiter.

I've got some e1e bulbs on the way and might sacrifice one to the cause. What I need is the socket.


----------



## udaman (Nov 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
Yes I am using rechargeables with it. I can't tell it from a regular e2e beam.

In my opion, it would be a huge waste of time to turn down a pila lamp. The lamp is as expensive as a surefire lamp, and then you've got to go through the trouble of turning it down.

The adapter can be made fairly easily and it's a permanent solution. You could even run 2 r123 cells and an appropriate bulb. Carley has a wide selection that fit the standard stinger/strion socket.

Here is the adapter with a strion bulb in it.

*_sucky-out-of-focus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif image disabled by udaman in quote_*[*image]http://home.jam.rr.com/turbodoggie/e2%20series%20strion%20adapter.jpg[/image] 

Plug and play easy.

Great beam. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah Turbodog, we think alike (unlike them power crazy, Ginseng & js guys). 2 r123's can almost just hit 2a discharge correct? Woohoo, the Carley 1499 is T1.5 sized bi-pin of 7.2v 1.84a, with outstanding efficiency for 385lumens output! yeah baby, twice the output of the standard M*gChr, in an E2e form factor...let's do it! Hmm, how hot would an E2e get with a 13.2w bulb burning inside, regular epoxy would probably burn up? Hehe, it would be the poorman's Mini-me version of the standard SF M6 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Voltage sag under such a load, would probably mean an underdriven yellow, rather than white, output /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I'm supposed to pickup a few 1499's from Carley tomorrow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Along with some $1.10ea lensed 888's, which aren't much greater in output over the Strion bulb, but allegedly have insane efficiency, 91lumens for only 2.5watts running at the same 3.6v as the Strion--- might even be brighter/whiter than the Strion?.

Err, I did not understand the part with using copper tape? What contacts are difficult to solder, and why?


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*udaman said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
Yes I am using rechargeables with it. I can't tell it from a regular e2e beam.

In my opion, it would be a huge waste of time to turn down a pila lamp. The lamp is as expensive as a surefire lamp, and then you've got to go through the trouble of turning it down.

The adapter can be made fairly easily and it's a permanent solution. You could even run 2 r123 cells and an appropriate bulb. Carley has a wide selection that fit the standard stinger/strion socket.

Here is the adapter with a strion bulb in it.

*_sucky-out-of-focus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif image disabled by udaman in quote_*[*image]http://home.jam.rr.com/turbodoggie/e2%20series%20strion%20adapter.jpg[/image] 

Plug and play easy.

Great beam. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah Turbodog, we think alike (unlike them power crazy, Ginseng & js guys). 2 r123's can almost just hit 2a discharge correct? Woohoo, the Carley 1499 is T1.5 sized bi-pin of 7.2v 1.84a, with outstanding efficiency for 385lumens output! yeah baby, twice the output of the standard M*gChr, in an E2e form factor...let's do it! Hmm, how hot would an E2e get with a 13.2w bulb burning inside, regular epoxy would probably burn up? Hehe, it would be the poorman's Mini-me version of the standard SF M6 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. Voltage sag under such a load, would probably mean an underdriven yellow, rather than white, output /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I'm supposed to pickup a few 1499's from Carley tomorrow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Along with some $1.10ea lensed 888's, which aren't much greater in output over the Strion bulb, but allegedly have insane efficiency, 91lumens for only 2.5watts running at the same 3.6v as the Strion--- might even be brighter/whiter than the Strion?.

Err, I did not understand the part with using copper tape? What contacts are difficult to solder, and why? 

[/ QUOTE ]

the e2e series is very hot when left on while stationary it will be very uncomfortable to hold at 25min constant on... but its still ok when u on patrol. The cool air removes the heat quite well


----------



## leukos (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll throw in my hat for interest in these bulbs if anyone wants to make them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 3, 2004)

i m intrested too..


----------



## leukos (Jan 8, 2005)

I emailed fivemega about doing a group buy for an "E" series lamp assembly that could accept bi-pin bulbs such as the SL Strion bulb (for use with Pila 168s). He wants to know if there is enough interest to do a run of them. Here's what he wrote:

leukos, 
There is possibility of making such a thing if there are enough interest. It will cost a lot to make only 30 or 40 of them. 

Fivemega


Any interest? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 8, 2005)

i might be interested if the price is right


----------



## stein (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd be in for one.


----------



## RH (Jan 8, 2005)

Depends on price


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jan 9, 2005)

I used a TT-3C bulb (3.7 V 0.9 A) in a MNxx holder, and it works pretty well in the E2 with the 168S. The beam is oval and white, like the MN02. 
I didn't made a neat engineering solution with the bi-pin adapter, since I was only trying to prove the possibility of making a rechargeable E2.
I have some Pila lamp (3.7 V 2 A) but they are yellowish compared to the Strion Lamp (3.7 V, 2 A), in addition to the fact that are not easily accessible like CM mentioned. The Pila lamps have a 3X lifetime compared to rest of the bunch, because of their lower operating temperature.

I would buy one adapter, if available.

Anthony


----------



## TonyBPD (Jan 9, 2005)

I would be in for one.


----------



## jdriller (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 9, 2005)

Turbodog, if those e1e bulbs are still good send one my way (I'll even pay postage) and I'll send you my dead one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'd also be in for an adapter if one was made.

-Mike


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Jan 10, 2005)

happy new year guys!

i have been looking for something like this all along. 
in fact, i posted a thread on this several months back.
chop did offer the pill but at that time the strion was not out yet and only the stinger replacement lamp was it w/c unfortunately, chop said, outputted a yellow beam.

now with the strion replacement lamp availaible, i only hope the E2E rechargeable in its original form will finally materialize.

if there is such a thing, i would surely want one...well depending on the price of course.

joe


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll try and post some pictures as soon as my buddy brings back my camera.

And, yes, I'd be in for an adapter or two.

After taking apart an old e1e la, I figure it's not too hard to make your own "pill". I still need a socket, but I found that you can buy scorpion sockets for a few bucks off the net.

I dunno if chop's soldering skills are not as good as mine, but I have had no problem soldering to the e1e's metal pieces.

The top of the socket need to be elevated slightly from the top of the la for the strion bulb to focus well. Either that, or simply don't insert the bulb all the way.


----------



## HgRyu (Jan 10, 2005)

I would be in for one at resonable price.


----------



## Kevin Tan (Jan 10, 2005)

Want 1.


----------



## leukos (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like about 12 people interested so far. My guess is that fivemega would like 50-100 people interested to make a group buy worthwhile. Maybe I should start a GB feeler thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think he'd have any problem selling 50 of them. After they become available, peope will come out of the woodwork to buy them. Since he sells direct to cpf people, I don't think a gb is applicable. Someone needs to yank on his chain and see what he thinks. 

Think I'll do that now.


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, I just caught myself not expressing interest while definitely being interested.
I love the size and beam of the E2e, but the battery cost sucks.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*StEaLtH_ said:*
Yep, I just caught myself not expressing interest while definitely being interested.
I love the size and beam of the E2e, but the battery cost sucks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Between battery cost and bulb cost, the e2e costs about $3/hour to run.

This mod allows pila cells and a cheap $6 strion bulb.

I'm supposed to get my camera back tonight. I'll try my hand at some shots of my e2e with this mod.


----------



## Wolfen (Jan 10, 2005)

Anybody do a run time test with the Strion bulb and a Pila 168S (Use a Scorpion as the test mule?). The Strion lithium ion cell is rated at 3.75 Volts and 2.0 AH. While the Pila 168s is rated 3.7 volts but only 1.4AH. Will this effect bulb life by altering the halogen cycle? I'm also wondering if the light will stay bright / white over the course of the runtime like the Strion does?


----------



## CPFMan (Jan 10, 2005)

How further the throw will it be compared to the stock one?

How about using somekind of electronic wizadry to match the strion bulb recommended output? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

With this conversion will it be on par with the SL Strion in terms of throw?

By the way, I'm interested in this conversion


----------



## RH (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm interested.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 10, 2005)

Last time I looked, I was getting at least 45 minutes.

2.7v or 2.75v....... I got news for you. li-ion cells only come one way. That's just streamlight rounding up a little on their calculations. So from a bulb standpoint, the lights are equal. Strion reflector vs. the e2e reflector I can't say since I don't have a strion. But, it makes a nice beam. 

I don't think I can tell it from an e2e beam's shape, but I think it is a little brighter. I have been very happy with mine. It makes the e2e much more useful since I can run it essentially for free.

The brightness stays pretty good till right at the end. It drops for a few minutes then cuts off.


----------



## leukos (Jan 11, 2005)

I think this lamp assembly could make some very useful mods as well as some fun for the hotwires. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

E1e + R123a + Strion bulb
E2e + 168s + Strion bulb 
E2e + 2x R123a + TL-3 bulb 
E2e + 2x R123a (unprotected) + Carley bulb xxxx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## leukos (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds like about 20 people have expressed interest in this mod in the last 70 hours or so. Hopefully a few more will post to convince Fivemega that this project would be worth his time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## TonyBPD (Jan 11, 2005)

Hopefully this all comes together. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kfasold (Jan 12, 2005)

definitely interested (w/the usual 'depending on price' rider!)


----------



## jte (Jan 13, 2005)

Personally, I think the response from CPF users in general would be "ferociously positive" . The E2e series is very popular - having it run from rechargeables would be an extremely popular mod.

Of course there is still the regulated KL1/4 LED heads, but an incan bulb would obviously come cheaper, even though it's a custom mod.

And even though I have several KL1/4's, I would still be interested in a few.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 13, 2005)

oh man i'm in!!! I love my E2e but hate the yellowing. The 2xr123+1499 sounds very tempting as well......


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## cliff (Jan 14, 2005)

I would be in for one regardless of the price. If you can use a 168s cell, it would only be a matter of time before it paid for itself. Plus, by rotating fresh 168s cells you would always be sure you were starting with a full bettery.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 14, 2005)

Quick question, the maybe I should put in another thread: can someone give me a brief summary as to why I'd want to run 168s vs R123A?


----------



## StoneDog (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd be in for one - it would give me an excuse to buy another E2e and a 168s w/ charger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jon


----------



## leukos (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like we're up to about 25 people interested (if the price is right) and several have posted they would get more than one. I've got Paypal burning a whole in my pocket. Any comments yet, Fivemega? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 14, 2005)

I also would be interested. Two depending on price. Keep me on the list!


----------



## leukos (Jan 15, 2005)

PM sent to Fivemega. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 17, 2005)

Any news ?


----------



## NotRegulated (Jan 17, 2005)

If not the closest thing I presume would be a SL Scorpion with a Strion bulb and a Pila 168s.


----------



## leukos (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, no response from fivemega yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## TonyBPD (Jan 20, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## leukos (Jan 21, 2005)

I asked fivemega if he was busy with other mods right now. This is his most recent response:

"You are right, I am very busy with other mods but meantime I am studying about this mod. 
At this time I do NOT promise will or will not do it." 

Fivemega 


I for one am willing to wait since I think it would be a worthwhile mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## leukos (Feb 4, 2005)

It appears chevrofreak is making something that might do the trick!!! Here's the  link. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope people consider my pricing to be reasonable for these...


----------



## Penguin (Jun 14, 2005)

Any news on these? I wouldn't mind getting one... Breathe some new life into my E2e...


----------



## Topper (Jun 14, 2005)

Jon has them listed on his website
JSBurlys. Link in my sig line
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NightLite (Jun 14, 2005)

I love my E2D, I am in for 1.


----------



## leukos (Jun 14, 2005)

Penguin,

Here's the link to JSBurlys, but I think they are no longer available from his site.

Here's the B/S/T post where chevrofreak originally sold these. You might have to PM him to see if he will be making any more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 14, 2005)

chev is making some more for me. 

I will make a post when he is finished.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Leukos, I'll PM Chevofreak


----------



## Topper (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry Jon had them listed in May when I bought another I had bought 2 from chevrofreak I like them.
Hope chevro makes more if he does odds are Jon will list them.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Krit (Jun 14, 2005)

I replace strion bulb to stock E2. Adjust focus for good spot. Strion 3.7 V give more throw than stock E2E.


----------



## Krit (Jun 14, 2005)

Realy long throw than stock E2.


----------



## Krit (Jun 14, 2005)

front.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 14, 2005)

didn't see your post JSB! sweet, i'll be ready to paypal as soon as you get these in


----------



## NightLite (Jun 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
chev is making some more for me. 

I will make a post when he is finished. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here Jon, Can I have one for my E2D please? PP ready.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah I'm making some more but a few of the parts are very very hard to come by. I should have them found before long.


----------



## NightLite (Jun 17, 2005)

I want one! 

So this will work with Pila 168s?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 17, 2005)

With this I'd definitely carry my E2x more. I can live with the Strion bulb price which works out to what, 3 for the price of one.

Does it take much tinkering to get the hotspot focused?

-LT


----------



## Thiokol (Jun 20, 2005)

Jon, when will you be offering more protected 4.2v R123's?

They work great in single cell config. under Chevrofreak's 3.7v lamp mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Thanks for bringing good products to this NEWBIE !


----------



## Stingray (Jun 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*

After taking apart an old e1e la, I figure it's not too hard to make your own "pill". I still need a socket, but I found that you can buy scorpion sockets for a few bucks off the net. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you find the scorpion sockets, I'd like to try to make a few pills for my E series lights?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 13, 2005)

Jon,

Did anything happen on these?

TIA,
LT


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 16, 2005)

Drive by /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## turbodog (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Stingray said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*

After taking apart an old e1e la, I figure it's not too hard to make your own "pill". I still need a socket, but I found that you can buy scorpion sockets for a few bucks off the net. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you find the scorpion sockets, I'd like to try to make a few pills for my E series lights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't remember

just do a search for streamlight parts


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 17, 2005)

Maybe it's an old post but what did FiveMega decide on this? I want one!

Man!!! I read about 30+ people who said they want one, this is a killer mod. When is a modder, machinist or manufacturer going to jump on this? 

PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzergrennie (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to join in too.

But, just for a better understanding, if there is something to be made that takes 3,7 Volt Bulbs, can i also add a 9 Volt Bulb (because i use two rech. 123 Akkus, with each between 3,6 and 4,3 Volt, in my E2e)?

That would be a great thing.

I already modded an destroyed MN02 Bulb and integrated a 8 Volt Bulb from the cheap chinese "Police" Surefire 6P Clones. But this seems to be a one way solution because i don`t know if i can replace the Bulb.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 17, 2005)

I dunno about an E2E, but Pila, Wolf Eyes, and Microfire make 2-cell lights that can use an 80-lumen 3.7V lamp assembly with a single Pila 168A or a 130-lumen 9V lamp assembly with two RCR123A cells.


----------



## leukos (Aug 17, 2005)

Chevrofreak made a lamp module that used the stinger bulb and sold them on JS Burlys. I while ago there was talk of him making some more. I don't know what happened with that. 
Fivemega initially showed some interest in making this mod, but I think he got buried in some other GB's he was doing and it got shuffled. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 18, 2005)

meh, my ADD is kicking my ***, I just havent been able to force myself into making more.

I'm going to the doctor on the 24th to see if he can give me something for the ADD so there may be a new production run in the future /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 18, 2005)

I sent fivemega a PM yesterday asking if he was interested in doing a E-Strion base run and he said he needs to study cost/quantity to decide if it's a go or not, also said he would reply in a few days.

So there is still a chance, I really hope he decides to go for it, Do you think they will sell like pancakes? I sure do.

AlexGT


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 18, 2005)

Well there are a lot of E series out there so there's a good possibility. Also you could probably make a hotwire Aleph too, just don't tell McGizmo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-LT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 18, 2005)

I am almost done with a mod that can accept Strion Bulbs in a E2e using a Scorpion base, a dremmel and krazy glue but <font color="red"> *NEED YOUR HELP* </font> in finding the height of the filament to the base so I can adjust the focus for long Throw, It seems to me that the stock E1e bulb has more throw than the E2e bulb, is it just me? or is it different the height from the base to the filament in the E1e? Someone please measure the Height of the E1e bulb as shown in the picture while I take some photos of my mod.




(Credit for image goes to Krit, excellent Photo!)

This is turning to be a very easy mod IMO. Pics in a few moments...

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 18, 2005)

This is the bulb base I made by dremmeling a scorpion base,I just need to adjust the height of the filament for throw, it fits same as stock.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like it's about 9mm, it's kind of hard to check.

-LT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I got it!!!!!

Just adjusted the focus and it is really nice!!!!! Can't wait to get the 17670 batteries I just ordered, Let me see if I can post a beam shot with a standard 123, It will be yellow but you'll get the idea, total time to mod. about 3 hours scattered over several days.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Here are some pics and beamshots of the setup, it is using a standard 123, so when the 17670 arrives it should be much much brighter,













Base compared to the standar MN 60 lumen bulb, identical in size!





Beamshot to wall about 2 ft away, still not in optimum focus, but nice round beam





Another look at the bulb and base while I was finding the best focus





Upside down to reveal the back, the spare bulb had to go, It doesn't fit anymore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif





BEAMSHOT!!!! from about 14 feet. NICE!!!





Looks just like stock,





This is how it looks installed, perfect fit!





I'll probably put hi-temp epoxy to secure everything in place, Was a nice little project, but would rather buy one that is already focused for throw and retains the spare bulb. 

Fivemega, please say yes to the project. If I could do it with only a dremmel, It should be a piece of cake with the tools you have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks,and let me know what you think.

AlexGT


----------



## KevinL (Aug 19, 2005)

Alex, if you're selling them - even Dremel'ed ones! We're buying /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks KevinL! Hey if I can do it so can you, it wasn't really that hard, it took me long because I only had one base to work with, so there was no room for mistake, did it very slowly and stoping frequently to think what the heck I was doing and what to do next, If someone has pics of a stock Scorpion base I could paint some drawings on it as to where and how to sand it with a dremmel.

I don't think I would have enough time to do any run.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## rp42995 (Aug 19, 2005)

I noticed Lighthound has these bases for $3.99 Lighthound


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 19, 2005)

$4 bucks + some sanding = E-Strion base, sounds like a good deal to me.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 24, 2005)

I just recieved a pair of 1600 mah 17670 Li-Ion batteries from AW and are charging as I post, I tried one on and it works really good, Beamshots soon...

BTW, Why did the thread die down? Any one heard from fivemega yet?

Thanks!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is another beamshot from same place as before at about 14 feet, but now running at full spec with AW's 1600 mah li-ion 17670 battery, I only added a mini screw at the base of the lamp in order to extend it to make contact with the battery, used a very small Viton O-Ring to hold the focus and give it some shock resistance.

It's an easy mod in case anyone want's to try it.

AlexGT


----------



## jacques (Aug 25, 2005)

AlexGT, will your mod run on E1 using a RCR123? 

Thanks


----------



## Stingray (Aug 25, 2005)

What's the run time on that mod?

Steve (from the middle of hurricane katrina)


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 25, 2005)

jacques, I don't know for sure since this is my first Li-ion light, the spec on AW thread is 3.7v/1600mah and it cuts off at 4.29 volts fresh off the the charger, so I GUESS that it can run with a R123 as long as it can supply the current/voltage as the 17670, but check with someone who has tried it.

Stingray, I recieved the batteries yesterday, so I haven't depleted the first battery yet, But since the strion bulb is about 1.7 Amps (According to another CPF thread)and the battery is about 1600 mah It should run about 50+ minutes give or take. But this are guilt($) free lumens! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Still waiting on Fivemega to see if he would offer a RTR setup.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 25, 2005)

One more thing, the light is a bit brighter than the stock E2e 60 lumen lamp.

AlexGT


----------



## jacques (Aug 26, 2005)

Brighter than the stock E2e 60 lumen lamp /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

If it can run on E1 will be great, by today standard, the MN01 seems rather dim. I am sourcing the parts try to do this mod by myself.

What tools and parts require on that AlexGT?


----------



## chevrofreak (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been getting 50 minutes on a Pila 168S and 15 minutes on an R123 using my lamps.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 26, 2005)

I only used this...





Note the small sanding disks on the top, those are the ones I used with the Dremel on low, I don't have pics of the stock scorpion base, if anyone has pics of the front and side of the base I can paint some detail as to where to sand.

Also you will need a very small screw to put on the metal base to make contact with the (+) terminal of the battery or get the small neodymium magnet.

As said before, if someone posts a pic of the base it would be much easier.

AlexGT


----------



## jacques (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks AlexGT, I've just order a Strion bulb and the Scorpion base, when I got it I will take a photo first and upload on here, hope you can add up the deatils.


----------



## jacques (Sep 6, 2005)

AlexGT, pictures of the base is here, can you add some details please?


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are the pics, I will post some actual closeup pics of my base so you can get a better idea as to how much to file









When you finally epoxy or krazy glue the base toegether, *do not* put inside the SF bezel until it completely cures or else you will cloud the reflector.


----------



## jacques (Sep 7, 2005)

AlexGT,

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the look of this mod and I think I will give it a go.

AlexGT did you have to dissasemble the base to file it down or did you just take the dremmel to it (you mentioned epoxi to stick it back together)

Any chance of seeing a picture of the small screw and oring that you have added to complete the mod.

The only thing that I dont get is how does the 3.7 bulb put out more lumens (supposedly 80 in the stiron) than the 6 volt mno3 bulb. Is the stiron bulb more efficient.

Also any chance of a link to "AW" (Where you got your batteries)


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Raoul!

I took the dremel and filed it down, it did dissasemble from the rest of the base because I pushed the bulb post base into the base (See the pic) I krazy glued it in place once I got a good focus and it has been holding out very good for a few sets of batteries so far, if it comes apart (I doubt it) then I will epoxy it in place, If it's not broken why mess with it? If you use Krazy Glue or Epoxy, Do not put in the lamp until it has cured, several days in the sun would be the best, or else you risk clouding the reflector.

Here are some pics of the base and screw:










AW is the handle of the forum member in Hong Kong who sells batteries, here is his sales thread.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84286

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks AlexGT.

That helps me more, But I will order the bulbs and bases and try to make sense of it all when I get them.

The only trouble I have now is finding a dealer that has both the bases and bulbs and that will ship to England, global proirity mail, unfortunatly Not to easy from my recent checks.



Could I use the 18650 ( 2200mAH ) batteries with the stiron bulb " if " i could fit them in to my E2e body.

What I mean is would the 18650 ( 2200mAH ) work with the stiron bulb as it is also 3.7V, but more mAH which i think means more runtime?

I think my E2e body is wider than normall as the normal 123 3 volt batteries rattle about in mine and my friends E2e is tight as a drum


Cheers 
Raoul


----------



## AW (Sep 11, 2005)

Raoul,

The protected 18650 and 17670 will drive the Strion bulb well. However, I don't think you can fit the 18650 into a E2E. A 17670 fits snugly.

AW


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

www.lighthound.com has the scorpion bases and probably the bulbs too, John is a member of CPF, email him he may be able to accomodate you his handle in CPF is JCCIV.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think you can fit a 18650 into the E2e, if you open the light and look down the body you will see that it narrows down near the tailcap.

The 17670 OTOH fits perfect, for safety get the protected one.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 11, 2005)

The reason I was concidering the 18650 (apart from the extra runtime) was that my E2e has a balrog body.

These are wider than the E2e bodies. 

I got the 2x 123 body. and my 123's rattle about in it. I usually wrap a £20 note arround the batteries to stop them from rattling.

I'm not sure how wide they are though, and i haven't got my E2e with me.

As the 18650 is 18.55 mm then it probably is just to wide. But I am wondering if I can make it wider without ruining the body.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody ever convince FiveMega to make some of these?

-LT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 2, 2005)

Would G&P's 3.6V lamp assembly (70+ lumens, $10) be any easier to machine for the E2? A G&P lamp and reflector can be disasembled.


----------



## Krit (Oct 3, 2005)

I mod strion bulb for use with E2E and adjust focus for best spot. It make more long throw than stock E2E bulb but it get very hot from long operate. Strion is not suit for long time operate, it's too hot for reflect.


----------



## Dave Bui (Feb 2, 2006)

Chevrofreak or FiveMega...

Anyone gonna make a large run of these?


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm considering making more using a different bulb. Brightness would likely be less, but runtime should increase, and the cost will be about 1/3 what my first ones were.


----------



## Krit (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to put sterion bulb in E2E head. It's very hot after 10 minutes operated.


----------



## Germ (Feb 3, 2006)

I need to give this a try. I've been searching all over CPF for how to convert my E2D to rechargeables. I'm surprised I hadn't stumbled on this thread before.

I love my E2D, but it doesn't get used a lot because of the expense of batteries.

Thanks for the how-to's AlexGT.

I hope someone makes up a batch of the Strion adapters.


----------



## Germ (Feb 3, 2006)

chevrofreak, what kind of bulb/adapter are you talking about? Would you still be using the Strion base? If the Strion bulb can't be used for over 10 minutes as Krit says due to heat then a lower power alternative sounds good.

I can probably get by with the Strion bulb. I rarely leave my lights on for 10 minutes straight anyway.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 9, 2006)

My previous bulbs were non-replaceable so there was really no base to speak of.

The new bulbs have a flanged type of base, similar to that of the bulbs used in the Mag D lights. I would need to make a base for the bulb to slip into, and possibly extend the positive contact. The good news there is that these bulbs come in 4.5, 6 and 7.2v flavors, so if I could make it so the bulb was removeable, you could slip in any of those and use the appropriate battery.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Germ (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got two Scorpion bulb holders and two Strion bulbs from Lighthound.

Comparing the Strion bulb in the Scorpion holder to the SureFire E2D lamp assembly the Strion bulb sits much higher with the filament almost 1/4 inch higher. Now I understand all the gluing AlexGT had to do as the middle has to be cut out of the holder and the pin contacts lowered. I was hoping to only have to turn the outside diameter to fit inside the SureFire reflector.

Does anyone know if other pin lamp holders can be used? The pins on the Strion bulb appear to be about 0.080 inch apart (1.9mm?).

I emailed Lighthound about producing E series 3.7 volt adapters and they sounded interested if there were enough interest. I'm surprised someone hasn't produced adapters a long time ago.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the reason some people dont do this Is that its to hot.

I quite fancy and E2D rechargeable aswell, but unsure about melting or tarnishing the reflector.

I think the reason that surefire give you a new reflector with each P60 and above is possibly something to do with this.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 1, 2006)

turbodog said:


> The stinger bulb works well, but the strion is a whiter.


I thought the Stinger and the Strion both took a 3.7 volt bulb. Streamlight's web page rates the Stinger's bulb at 6 watts. They don't mention the wattage for the Strion. I didn't realize the two were substantially different.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 1, 2006)

I personally saw no difference in the Stinger and Strion bulbs as far as color. The Strion bulb uses a tighter curl to its filament and a bit longer distance between the "posts" and a blue colored epoxy in the bottom. The Strion bulbs also seemed to have a more consistent filament placement inside the bulb as well.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 2, 2006)

AW said:


> Raoul,
> 
> The protected 18650 and 17670 will drive the Strion bulb well. However, I don't think you can fit the 18650 into a E2E. A 17670 fits snugly.
> 
> AW


The TranquilityBase custom 18650 tubes have "E" on both ends and would be a great match for these 3.7v lamps 

Will


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of these modifed Scorpion bases in an E1e? What kind of bulb would you use? I'd think a Strion/Stinger bulb would draw too much current for a li-ion R123 cell. 

Does Carley make a 3.7 volt, ~0.8 amp bi-pin bulb that will fit this socket? Something like the 816 sounds about right, but I don't know if a T2.5 will fit. I thought these sockets wanted something more like a T1.5.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 6, 2006)

I've run the Strion bulb on a protected R123 and it didnt not trip the circuit. It put out about 80% of the light that the Pila 168S did, and only ran 15 minutes.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 7, 2006)

For those of you who value the E-series chiefly for its narrow bezel, consider an Ultrafire G60. It can accept P-series lamp assemblies, yet the glass-lens bezel measures only 1.15 inch--0.1 inch narrower than the 6P's, 0.15 inch narrower than G&P, nearly 0.2 inch narrower than Digilight. Insert a stock G&P G5R or a Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26 (with a Surefire adapter spring), and you're good to go with a powerful lamp that you can safely run for more than 40 minutes on a 168S/168B cell.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 9, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> I've run the Strion bulb on a protected R123 and it didnt not trip the circuit. It put out about 80% of the light that the Pila 168S did, and only ran 15 minutes.


It might not have tripped the circuit, but you're well over 2C, and possibly close to 3C. I wouldn't be surprised if many of these li-ion protection circuits are the same, regardless of cell. They're probably sized for an 18650. I'd bet they cut off under 3 volts or over 2 amps. While that's fine for a bigger cells, it's damaging to the smaller ones.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 9, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Here are the pics, I will post some actual closeup pics of my base so you can get a better idea as to how much to file


I'm not understanding the part about "remove plastic base." The socket I just received doesn't seem to have any plastic parts in it. Near as I can tell, most of it is some kind of ceramic. The rest is the tiny metal bits.


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 9, 2006)

Ty_Bower said:


> It might not have tripped the circuit, but you're well over 2C, and possibly close to 3C. I wouldn't be surprised if many of these li-ion protection circuits are the same, regardless of cell. They're probably sized for an 18650. I'd bet they cut off under 3 volts or over 2 amps. While that's fine for a bigger cells, it's damaging to the smaller ones.


 

It was drawing right around 1 amp, and with the cell capacity of 620mAh thats just over 1.5C

The cells are from JonSidneyB and have a protection circuit specific to them.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you sure it´s ceramic? Thats news to me! As far as I can tell it´s plastic, look closer. it is plastic. try scratching it with a knife.

AlexGT




Ty_Bower said:


> I'm not understanding the part about "remove plastic base." The socket I just received doesn't seem to have any plastic parts in it. Near as I can tell, most of it is some kind of ceramic. The rest is the tiny metal bits.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm interested if anyone wants to make these. I might try making one myself if I can find the right parts.

schiesz


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 19, 2006)

I got the bulbs in that I had ordered. The bases will be much simpler than my first version, but the output will be quite a bit lower and the beam slightly oval.

Since they will be so cheap to make I think I'll just post here showing how to make them rather than try selling them myself. I want to do a runtime plot to see if its even worth the effort first though.


----------



## nuggett (Mar 19, 2006)

The stringer base mod is a bit harder than I thought. Had a difficult time with mine. Wish there were a drop in solution for the srtion bulb.


----------



## sandworm (May 25, 2006)

I just did this mod yesterday (thanks all who contributed to this thread!), and it was fairly straight forward. Took about 30-40 minutes with the dremel. I did a quick test just now running it about 10-15 minutes propped up against a roll of tape (so no blood flow to cool the light) and measured the side of the bezel with a meat thermometer. It measured about 106 degrees F and was a bit uncomfortable to hold but not scalding. I could see no damage to the reflector but there was a light haze on the inside surface of the pyrex lens. A bit of wiping got rid of that. I'm not sure where it came from but it tends to occur when running the lamp for any length of time. Perhaps some impurities vaporizing on surface of the lens... :shrug:


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to CPF, sandworm, why dontcha stay awhile!

Cool mod! I bought one of fivemegas, but the dremel's awasting in the closet, gotta get me a scorpion base...

welcome again, 
daloosh


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 26, 2006)

I bought the Scorpion lamp holde, hoping that was an easy mod. Nope. It is possible to reduce the diameter of the bulb holder stem, but it also needs to be lowered, and is not feasible. 
The use of any kind of glue would destroy the reflector.

A pre-made mod would definetively be welcome.

Anthony


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 26, 2006)

I think the reason the Fivemega adapters don't let the bezel screw down all the way is because it left a lot of material on the front of the socket base. This has the effect of lowering the filament without having to cut the base into two pieces and re-glue it together.

I'm still hoping to find a drop in 3.7 volt bulb in both a 6 watt version (for the E2e with a 17670 cell) and a 3 watt version (for the E1e with R123 cell).

Still no word from Chevrofreak on his "easy" DIY mod?


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2006)

Hmm, I have to go llok at mine, I got on eof fivemega's second series of adapters, and they do screw down, and let the o-ring maintain the seal. Somewhere I have a scorpion to take apart to compare. I'll go look for it...

daloosh


----------



## sandworm (May 26, 2006)

Hehe, thanks for the welcome Daloosh. I've actually been reading this forum for several years but only recently registered. Guess I just had nothing to say until now.. Hi everyone! :wave:

Anthony, I was concerned about using glue as well, so I didn't use any. Ty's right about too much material in the front preventing the bezel from screwing down. I ran into this problem with modifying the scorpion holder and had to sand off a bit more to get it to seal. Here is the pic of the mn03 vs the modified scorpion.






I was confused as well as to how to lower the peg but once I got sanding it became clear. Here's a diagram to illustrate what's necessary.




I've shaded the parts that I've sanded off (notice I had to sand down the face of the base to get it to fit the same way as the mn03). Once you push the peg down, you have to make sure you cut the positive wire short so it doesn't stick out and mush down the negative wire so it doesn't touch the positive cap. I avoided using glue by not sanding too much into the peg. It's adjustable but fits snugly in the hole. I tried some drop tests onto the carpet with no loss of focus. I guess those who require the focus to be maintained through rough e2d face-smashing use may want a slightly better way of securing the peg.

Here's a pic of the discolored film that appeared inside my bezel after extended use. Like I said, it wiped off so I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2006)

Thanks sandworm, it's much clearer now, the drawing is very helpful. I found my Scorpion at work, so I can see the before, but my fivemega mod is at home. 

I can see the peg is a separate piece of plastic, so when you sand the outside down, does it just fall out? And then you push it down further, or do I need to take the peg out first to sand down the outside?

I'm also a dremel newbie, which bits did you use?

thanks,
daloosh


----------



## sandworm (May 26, 2006)

The peg shouldn't just fall out as it's held in by the wires, but yes, if you sand too much it'll be completely loose. What I did was leave small slivers of plastic on the inner surface of the cylinder holding the peg in to the base and when I pushed the peg in, those slivers folded down, wedging the peg in place. If you're worried about not using glue then I'd recommend not sanding the peg down too much. Go slow and see exactly how much material you need to take off.
I used those little sanding cylinders to do some of the initial sanding, but after a while I had to switch to a fiber-reinforced cutting wheel due to the right angles required. I used the surface of the disc to sand down the face of the base and used the cutting edge take material away from the cylinder near the base.


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the tips!
daloosh


----------



## AlexGT (May 27, 2006)

My base is still holding like a champ, thanks for the tip about the pyrex, mine has the same film on the inside, I tought it was the AR coating being affected by the heat, I think I will open it up and clean it since you done it with success.

I really hope some of the chineese cloners (Since no one is interested) would pick up the idea and make a base to run HOLA, regular, and long runtime bulbs on it.

AlexGT


----------

